# Closet Demo



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like tentest.


----------



## Viktonka98 (4 mo ago)

Found this after tearing down some walls. Looks to be a cellulose/fill type insulation? I think I'm just going to hire a professional.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Of that era, that is a good call.


----------

